# Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70



## Tiefenentspannt (17. September 2017)

Ein Prachtstück aus vergangenen Tagen. Das war noch Rutenbau.
Aber was wird diese 30 Jahre alte Rute Wert sein?
Das ist eine DEGA Phantom Formel 1 Ledger. Ausgestattet mit Gewindespitzenring zum Fischen mit der Schwingspitze.

Im Netz gibt's da keine Infos zu finden...


----------



## kuttenkarl (17. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Hallo,

habe eine vergleichbare Cormoran Schwingspitzenrute, auf einem Anglerflohmarkt für 20€ erstanden, die Rute war ungefischt. Was nicht aus England kommt, wird oft niedrig gehandelt. Die Ausnahme sind dabei Silstar Matchruten ab 5m und Sportexruten, wobei es auch da mal Schnäppchen gibt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, erwarte nicht zuviel (20-30€).


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (21. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Ok.
Mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet.
Muss sich halt nur einer finden.
Wer angelt denn schon heute noch mit der Schwingspitze...
Wohl kaum einer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (21. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Solche Kollegen gibts eine ganze Reihe. Aber die wirst du wohl eher in spezialisierteren Foren finden.


----------



## geomas (21. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



Tiefenentspannt schrieb:


> Ok.
> Mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet.
> Muss sich halt nur einer finden.
> Wer angelt denn schon heute noch mit der Schwingspitze...
> ...



Kein Angeltag ohne (erfolgreichen) Schwingspitz-Einsatz dieses Jahr. 
Meine persönlichen Lieblingsruten sind die alten ABU Legerlites.


----------



## geomas (21. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



Tiefenentspannt schrieb:


> Ein Prachtstück aus vergangenen Tagen. Das war noch Rutenbau.
> Aber was wird diese 30 Jahre alte Rute Wert sein?
> Das ist eine DEGA Phantom Formel 1 Ledger. Ausgestattet mit Gewindespitzenring zum Fischen mit der Schwingspitze.
> 
> Im Netz gibt's da keine Infos zu finden......



Zum Wert dieser Rute kann ich nix sagen. Falls man nicht per Zufall auf einen Sammler/Liebhaber trifft, wird ein möglicher Verkaufserlös wohl enttäuschend sein.
Mein Rat: selber damit Fischen!


----------



## Andal (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



geomas schrieb:


> Kein Angeltag ohne (erfolgreichen) Schwingspitz-Einsatz dieses Jahr.
> Meine persönlichen Lieblingsruten sind die alten ABU Legerlites.



Die habe ich wieder abgegeben. Die waren selbst mir zu weich. Ich habe dafür jetzt eine Shakespeare Mach 1 in Betrieb, die liegt mir wie angegossen.


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Wollt halt nur wissen was sie so Wert ist. 
Wenn ich mal ein passendes Gewässer für Schwingspitze habe , werd ich sie mal wieder fischen.
Heut zu Tage weis eh keiner mehr  wie man damit fischt.
Beim Auswerfen der Schwingspitzrute wird die heutige Generation eh scheitern.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Aber Danke nochmal für's Feedback.
Da behalt ich sie lieber.
Hat auch ein symbolischen Wert .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Aber ist immer schön zu lesen, dass es noch alte Haudegen gibt, die noch so schön oldschool fischen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Ich habe letztens noch gesagt wie schade ich es finde, das es keine Schwingspitzruten mehr gibt. Habe angefangen mit Angeln mit ner Schwinge von Vadda .

Behalte sie lieber. Für das Geld gibts du etwas weg, was man kaum noch bekommt.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



Tiefenentspannt schrieb:


> Aber ist immer schön zu lesen, dass es noch alte Haudegen gibt, die noch so schön oldschool fischen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Hallo,

da müsstest Du mich mal sehen, wenn ich so ca. 3 mal im Jahr auf "Pfannenkarpfen" losziehe. Meine Ausrüstung dazu stammt noch aus den 1970ern, da ich seit Ende der 1970er/Anfang der1980er zu 95 Prozent Fliegen-und Spinnfischer bin.
Aber das mit den Pfannenkarpfen haut auch heute noch hin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomas (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*

Hier ist meine Lieblings-Combo:




ABU Legerlite 211 (meine älteste der leichten Legerlites) und Shakespeare 2200 II mit „Ball Bearing” ;-)
Anstelle der „Bombs” nutze ich jetzt meistens 2-3 SSG-Schrote am festen Paternoster. Als Hauptschnur nehme ich ne robuste 4lbs-Mono (Daiwa Sensor von der Großspule), nicht die Maxima. Ist als Schnur sicher recht derbe für die Art der Rute und Angelei, aber die Sensor scheint mir wenig anfällig gegen Abrieb zu sein.

Die von Dir, Lajos, erwähnten Pfannenkarpfen von 3 - 4 Pfund treiben an dem Gerät schon mal den Blutdruck des Anglers hoch ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



geomas schrieb:


> Die von Dir, Lajos, erwähnten Pfannenkarpfen von 3 - 4 Pfund treiben an dem Gerät schon mal den Blutdruck des Anglers hoch ;-)



Hallo,

Respekt, ja, genau diese Gewichtsklasse sind "Pfannenkarpfen".
Hast Du Verbindungen zum Frankenland oder in die Oberpfalz, dass Du das mit den Pfannenkarpfen weisst?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomas (22. September 2017)

*AW: Dega Phantom Formel 1 Ledger 2,70*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Respekt, ja, genau diese Gewichtsklasse sind "Pfannenkarpfen".
> Hast Du Verbindungen zum Frankenland oder in die Oberpfalz, dass Du das mit den Pfannenkarpfen weisst?
> ...



Petri Lajos, ne, Oberpfalz und Frankenland sind mir gänzlich fremd.
Ich hab nur versucht, logisch zu kombinieren ;-)
Die „Pfannenkarpfen”, die ich in der letzten Zeit immer wieder als Beifang hatte, waren alle so gut 40cm lang (hier knapp maßig) und eben gut drei Pfund schwer (oder leicht). Keine Ahnung, ob die offiziell noch als Satzkarpfen laufen oder ob ein anderer Begriff passender ist.

Eine unruhige Schwingspitze wünscht
Georg.


----------

